# Newbie SR9



## trob_205 (Nov 26, 2009)

hey guys,
newbie here to handgnforum...i just put a brushed stainless SR9 on layaway..i plan on using this gun to take my CCW class and use for everyday carry...this looks like a great forum and enjoy other forums like archerytalk and huntingnet...:smt1099


----------



## Jbw52 (Nov 5, 2009)

I think you will like your SR9, I love mine. Give it a good cleaning before you take it to the range to get all of the factory gunk out of it and you will be fine.


----------



## trob_205 (Nov 26, 2009)

Jbw52 said:


> I think you will like your SR9, I love mine. Give it a good cleaning before you take it to the range to get all of the factory gunk out of it and you will be fine.


cool thanks...picking it up next weekend...i cant wait:smt1099


----------



## blacknite51 (Sep 20, 2009)

oh yeah you will like it for sure. ive had mine for a few months and i love it


----------



## AZ Outlaws (Dec 3, 2007)

Any of you guys that have put 300~400 rounds through your SR9 have the barrel peening issue??


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

I have 2 SR9's no peening on either of them. One has 2K rounds and the other probably up to 1K rounds now. These kind of things take on a life all there own on the internet. The SR9 is a very nice weapon, congrats I hope you enjoy your new gun!

RCG


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Welcome from North Central Texas.

I think you'll like it here.

Congratulations on your new gun.

Sweet lookin'

:smt1099


----------



## archull (Dec 21, 2009)

I have been thinking of getting this gun as just a gun to keep in the car. I don't like to leave an expensive piece in the car that will get weathered and its a ruger, it can handle the abuse. Every Ruger I have had no matter how neglected or how bad the weather it was exposed to it always worked which is why I own several of their riffles. 

I have never used their hand guns though. I have been seeing alot of mixed reviews. Most of the reviews from people who actually own the gun seem to love it with a few exceptions but the majority of the people I have seen bash it have never even held one. 

I am curious to see an un-biased review on this gun as I am honestly unsure of what to think of it any more.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

I own 2 SR9's I also own a large variety of other hand guns. Different brands, diferent styles, no revolvers however. I think I can give a very unbiased opinion of the SR9's that I own. I can not however garantee it will hold true for every gun Ruger produced nor can I say anyone else will have the same level of satisfaction or regret that I have. I can unbiasedly eveluate the gun and probably answer most rudimentary questions concerning the SR9.

First why 2 of them? When I bought the pistol I wanted an inexpensive polymer handgun that was High Cap and still very thin with a nice qualty finish, that felt good in my hand. There wasn't anything close to filling those categories better then the SR9 IMHO. I took it to the range with my 2 sons and my oldest (24) really liked it. Light weight, he shot it like he had owned it for years and he thought it looked cool too. I told him when he bought his first home I would give it to him as a house warming present. My other son (21) gave me the look and said hey I like it too dad, so I bought a green and black one for when he buys his home. Until then I will break them in for the boys.

The gun is light weight at 26.5 oz it is 1.25 inches wide 7.55" long and 5.5" tall. It has a plolymer frame and reversible backstraps so the grip can be adjusted to fit larger or smaller hands without carrying extra backstraps around with you. Good simple idea. the grip is textured nicely it allows you to hold your weapon firm and securely with out getting your hand eaten up when you pull the trigger. It is actually very fun to shoot! To take it down to clean it or inspect it for the legendary penning problem can be done with one hand and in 30 seconds. You do not have to pull the trigger to remove the slide. Very easy to take down and put back together, very easy. NICE. the slide is stainless steel not High strength carbon, not nickle plate, Stainless. The finish is very nice. The sights ar both dovetailed and the rear sight is adjustable. It really has nice sights for a shooter. A little large to conceal but not to large with proper clothing. I carry one of the SR9's about once every 2 weeks. I dont have too, I just like to. The trigger is a bit gritty when it is new but smooths out somewhere between 200 and 400 rounds. I really don't remember I just know it happened. The trigger pulls pretty good, not like a 1911 or a Baby Eagle, but pretty nice for a plastic trigger. I am not crazy about a plastic trigger but I can not give you a rational reason for that it just the way I am.The mag release button on one of the guns stuck for a while and I had to do a little work on it to get it to work right 100% of the time. Iit does now and I almost forget it happened. I did fluff and buff the barrel and the feed ramp on both guns. I do it on every handgun I own weather they need it or not. Because I like using my dremel, I like the way it shins up the steel, and it smooth the feed ramp so nicely I cant believe anyone wouldn't do it. I don't think either gun needed it to function but I don't know because I did it on day one when I cleaned the packing oil away. the Silver SR9 has 2000+ rounds througjh it and has not failed to feed any brand or and bullet I have run through it. The Green one has just over 1,000 rounds and I am happy to report the same. There is a large variety of holster available for the gun and it shoots hole right where you point it. I would not buy a second one for my sons if it weren't a gun I trusted 100% It will after all be protecting my future Grandchildern one day.

If you are getting it for a truck gun your Truck will thank you!!!!! You may be surprised how much you actually shot it, I always say it has the pistol hat trick

feels good in your hand
breaks down to clean very easy
shoots holes right where you point reliably

It isn't my favorite handgun or the most expensive one I own. I do shoot it very well and when ever I go to the range, one of them is always in my gun bag.

RCG


----------

